# Mesa studio 22 combo speaker



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone know for sure what speaker should be in the Studio 22 combo non EQ style. Seems mine is a Eminence of some sort, but cant confirm.
Much appreciated.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I think they used to come with Mesa Black Shadows "Vintage". Not sure how far back that goes though.

edit : Here's a link to an 80's on Reverb

Mesa Boogie Studio .22+ 1980s | Timewarp Music


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

As Dave said it was Mesa Black Shadows. Eminence made those speakers for Mesa if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I think they used to come with Mesa Black Shadows "Vintage". Not sure how far back that goes though.
> 
> edit : Here's a link to an 80's on Reverb
> 
> Mesa Boogie Studio .22+ 1980s | Timewarp Music


Thanks Dave. I could not find anything on the web that would show the Black Shadow in it. It makes sense i guess. The speaker has been swapped out of mine before i bought it. Still sounds great though


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

marcos said:


> Thanks Dave. I could not find anything on the web that would show the Black Shadow in it. It makes sense i guess. The speaker has been swapped out of mine before i bought it. Still sounds great though


A lot of people swear by them and a lot of people hate them and swap them out ;-) If it sounds good don't change a thing.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

From my copy of the 1984 Mesa catalog...Celestion











And that removed from my very own Studio Series amp (precursor of the Studio 22)...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Stratcat, mine looks just like your old speaker. Do you know what make and model it is. Much appreciated


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, I have always thought it was stock and hence the Black Shadow (Celestion) per the catalog, but I have recently seen posts online stating that the first 2 digits of a speaker part number that start with 67 indicates the manufacturer is Eminence. PN 67-8547, as marked on my speaker, does not come up on the Eminence website.

<edit: this speaker on Reverb also has a 67 part number (67-8652) and Reverb states Eminence.
Vintage Mesa Boogie 12" Black Shadow VS12 speaker. 


But the PNs don’t match, except the mfg identifier 67. This implies they are both made by Eminence but different models.>

So now, I don’t know.

Mesa Boogie customer service is pretty good. I had to replace 2 pots and within minutes of calling them, the tech on the phone had the correct replacements on order for me. Call them Marc. They will know.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

StratCat said:


> Well, I have always thought it was stock and hence the Black Shadow (Celestion) per the catalog, but I have recently seen posts online stating that the first 2 digits of a speaker part number that start with 67 indicates the manufacturer is Eminence. PN 67-8547, as marked on my speaker, does not come up on the Eminence website.
> 
> <edit: this speaker on Reverb also has a 67 part number (67-8652) and Reverb states Eminence.
> Vintage Mesa Boogie 12" Black Shadow VS12 speaker.
> ...


Thanks buddy. Will check them out.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've read that in the 80's, when Mesa was still relatively small, they sourced speakers in smaller lots and the supplier would change occasionally. I think I've heard that you could have a Black Shadow built by EV, Eminence or Celestion, depending on when your amp was built and which order of speakers they were going through at the time. 

I have no confirmation of this, but it sounds plausible, considering Mesa didn't have the volume and clout they do now. At the time, they were smaller than many of the average boutique builders out there are today.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just checked the speaker and sure enough; 67-8547 stamped on it!!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

marcos said:


> Stratcat, mine looks just like your old speaker. Do you know what make and model it is. Much appreciated


Mine looks just like that one too,only there is no visible stampings on it.
Anybody know how to date a Boogie via serial # mine is ss1467


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

marcos said:


> Just checked the speaker and sure enough; 67-8547 stamped on it!!


It's an Eminence from the 47th week of 1985.
Eminence did not sell speakers to anyone but manufacturers before 2000. 
The other number would be a code that indicates to them who they built it for and which particular design. The first part of the other number indicates the size, StratCats example labelled 12712 would be a 12 inch.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

jb welder said:


> It's an Eminence from the 47th week of 1985.





marcos said:


> Just checked the speaker and sure enough; 67-8547 stamped on it!!


OMG Marc! we were born the same week, separated at birth, only to find each other all these years later!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

StratCat said:


> OMG Marc! we were born the same week, separated at birth, only to find each other all these years later!


LOL, it is indeed a small world.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

StratCat said:


> OMG Marc! we were born the same week, separated at birth, only to find each other all these years later!


So that would make you 32?


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Sure, I'll go with that. Although it adds 18 more years before the retirement dream comes my way.


----------

